# New MTB build underway.



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Well I've done it. After starting up cycling again I have purchased a new frame.(old one too small)

Was going to swap all the parts off my Scott USA Team Racing but decided I might aswell save over the next 8 weeks to build a special one.

Pick up the frame tomorrow along with a Fox RP23 rear shock upgrade.

http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/superlight/

Normally do this every Sat morning http://www.mountainbikerides.co.uk/routes/2-leicestershire/4-belvoir-loop.html

Any one recommended any decents components, thinking of a Fox front shock and race face Deus crank. May be a little OTT for what I do but he ho.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

The shimano SLX cranks are proving to be a great buy, im loving my dual setup and there coping with my downhilling.

I have SRAM X0 throughout, and especially on the rear derailer couldnt go back to shimano.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Hope hope and more hope bits  made in the Uk parts easily to source and good after sales service :thumb:


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice one matey, Ive looked at "the loop" before but never got round to it, how you find it?


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

The hope stuff is pretty good. You can't go wrong with decent shimano stuff either. If you are getting shimano stuff shop around. There can be huge differences in prices depending on when the stuff was bought by the retailer. With increases in the exchange rate, a lot of shimano stuff has rocketed recently. Some bike shops are cheaper if the stock is pre exchange rate increase.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

andycole said:


> Nice one matey, Ive looked at "the loop" before but never got round to it, how you find it?


Ita hard but im not fit yet. Still panting on the hills but will get there. I like the downhill runs but as everyone knows you have to go up first


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

ive had a few santacruz bikes I am still hardtail currently however I am thinking of getting a blur lt or maybe a nickel frame and doing a new build.... good choice of bike though!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/blurlt/#builder.php that's my future new hack.. in white though


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Picked it up today. The frame is new with tags but paint work is shocking. Needs a correction and wax before its built


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

rinns said:


> Picked it up today. The frame is new with tags but paint work is shocking. Needs a correction and wax before its built


i wouldn't bother my new build had large chunks out of the paint before i had taken it off road large chain suck mark on chain stay chain stay was also peppered with chain slap chips..... 

get out on it get it mucky and take some pics you wont see the swirls then


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hope stuff for me is hit and miss, there Pro Hubs are great and the head doctor, but the breaks are way overpriced and just not as good as others like the Formula or Hayes.
While shimano stuff is very good, the Rear mech from SRAM is better with its 1:1 pull means you get more accurate shifting and it copes much better with mud and crap getting in the mech.

Cant go wrong with Fox shocks and forks for cross country and mild freeride, but i find they dont soak up the really big hits, so i changed to Marzocchi on the front, these lack the small speed precision of the fox forks but handle rough stuff much better.
I have only tried fox shock DHX5 and it was good but much the same in relation to big hits, i changed to a Mantiou Swinger coil 4 way and its very good.

Try http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ for all your bits good prices and more choice than anywhere else.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

robj20 said:


> Hope stuff for me is hit and miss, there Pro Hubs are great and the head doctor, but the breaks are way overpriced and just not as good as others like the Formula or Hayes.


I really like hope brakes they have far more feel than Hayes which are more on off for a start... A good few years ago one of my hope minis (the old silver ones) blew a piston seal when i was on holiday. phoned hope to order a replacement and they sent me a full calliper rebuild kit in the post Free of charge despite them been a couple of years old at the time and talked me through it on the phone......

Same cant be said for Shimano who don't do spares my XT rear caliper has started to weep oil and i have to buy a new complete calliper :wall: Never tried a pair of Formula brakes (i'll be honest  )

about the only thing i do not like with hope is the Head doctor :lol: i have bashed a standard Star Flanged Nut in and secured it with the hope top cap and alloy cheese bolt..... (then again mines an alloy steerer and not carbon)

Must admit im not a Fox fan have a set of Van 32 RL's which are too plush and active much prefer Rockshox forks your right on the swinger shocks i have the swinger 3 way Air and its been faultless

oh and OP remember if you go for Sram rear mech you need a Sram shifter as they are not compatible either way with shimano


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Well been out today on my Scott doing the belvoir loop again. It emphasised how small my current bike is. It give me a bad neck.

It will be going into te sales section !

Not good so need to get the components in the next two weeks.

Fork ???
Race face crank
SRAM X9 groupset
Brakes? undecided.

Might try and pick up a few bargains on the bay !

Cheers for the posts guys.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i have used hope hubs and brakes for nearly 10years now and I cant fault them... I do think the Avids have a nice feel but hope build quality, performance and after-care are legendary.

I also totally rate Chris King... the only headset il ever use!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

forks wise I use revelations http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/R...Suspension_Forks_and_Crown_Adjust/5360048312/

They are an awesome bit of kit, i prefer the small bump response over that of the fox forks


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

rinns said:


> Well been out today on my Scott doing the belvoir loop again. It emphasised how small my current bike is. It give me a bad neck.
> 
> .


im riding a 16" MTB frame at the moment although can quiet happily ride a 21" on the road, the frame size has little to do with your comfort on the bike its all in the contact points (seat and handle bars) if you have a stiff neck at a guess your in the face down backside up XC race type position . a slightly higher rise shorter stem and a set of riser handle bars should let you get your head in a more upright position


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

kings.. said:


> i have used hope hubs and brakes for nearly 10years now and I cant fault them... I do think the Avids have a nice feel but hope build quality, performance and after-care are legendary.
> 
> I also totally rate Chris King... the only headset il ever use!


you ever tried bleeding a set of avids


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

andy monty said:


> im riding a 16" MTB frame at the moment although can quiet happily ride a 21" on the road, the frame size has little to do with your comfort on the bike its all in the contact points (seat and handle bars) if you have a stiff neck at a guess your in the face down backside up XC race type position . a slightly higher rise shorter stem and a set of riser handle bars should let you get your head in a more upright position


Know what your saying. definately in **** up face down mode.

Looked at the riser , stem option but think I just want a new bike !


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

andy monty said:


> you ever tried bleeding a set of avids


they are an ass.... but tbh, i kinda ignored the how too's and did it my way!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

what fill one sqringe and blow it right the way through  other end syringe removed and into a jar

few more places to compare prices

http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/

http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

along those lines! the idea of pushing the syringe in and out loads of times to pull air from he lever is stupid! as long as the fluid flows continuously without interruption there is no reason for air to be present...

I did however use a far larger syringe for the job!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

glad its not just me :thumb:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Thanks fore the posts fellas.

Probably going for a Hope X2 or M4 brake Kit along with some SRAM X9 Groupset and Race Face Deus Bars, seat and Crank.

Going to get all that then let the local Bike specialist get the Forks and Wheels and build it all.

After all of that I shall be skint what with Holidays coming up. Ordered a new Adjustable Stem and Riser bar to keep me going on the current bike until its built in around 8 weeks.

Just listed half of my junk in the loft (PC Kit) so I shall hit the bay for some decent gear.

Any one ever ordered bike components from the states?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

rinns said:


> Any one ever ordered bike components from the states?


I have when the exchange rate was good, but these days its not really worth it, unless its a brand you cant get in the uk, of which theres not many these days.

As much as I hate to say it, Chain Reaction, Merlin or any of the online price shaggers will be as cheap, if not cheaper.

I have a wholesale account with the Shimano distributor, but CR sell some stuff as cheap, if not cheaper  Then again its grey market so carries no Shimano warranty.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Jace said:


> I have when the exchange rate was good, but these days its not really worth it, unless its a brand you cant get in the uk, of which theres not many these days.
> 
> As much as I hate to say it, Chain Reaction, Merlin or any of the online price shaggers will be as cheap, if not cheaper.
> 
> I have a wholesale account with the Shimano distributor, but CR sell some stuff as cheap, if not cheaper  Then again its grey market so carries no Shimano warranty.


I see alot of these companies sell OE gear. Will you have trouble with the warranty on these?


----------

